# .exe



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

My computer tries to open all .exe files with Microsoft Word. Previously when ever I downloaded a .exe file and clicked it, it would open without using any apparent applications. How do fix this?


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

Additional Info:

I have a MacBook Pro


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can't correctly open or run executable files in OS X, they only work in Windows.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, you could try changing the program that is used to "run" the files, but I guess the better question is: Why are you downloading Windows files on your Mac and trying to run them?????


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

My computer successfully ran every .exe file I downloaded until I mistakenly opened one of them with microsoft word. Ever since then all my .exe files open with word. When I click any .exe file on my desktop it says "there is no default application specified to open the document (fill in the blank)". I have the option of choosing an application but I never had to do that before, until I made that mistake of opening one with word.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

Or rather a window pops up and says..................


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

Lets back track for a second. My computer tries to open all .exe files with M.W. after I made the mistake of opening one with M.W. If I move M.W. of off my dock, and the application in Microsoft Office into the trash then click an .exe file on my desktop the window with the "Choose application" option pops up. And thats where I get stuck because no application I have can support any .exe file. *sigh*


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

How does this sound? What is the *.exe file you are trying to run? Maybe there is a Mac version out there that we can get you set up with? Not only do you not have an application to support an .exe file, but you simply won't get it to work on your mac--if you buy Parallels or have bootcamp installed with Windows, THEN you could use those .exe's, however, they would only work on the Windows partition. Before you run out and buy Parallels though, tell us the program you are trying to get and we'll see about getting it set up for you.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

So I was talking to my brother and I get what you were saying about .exe files not being supported by Mac Os x. So now all I need is a Anti-Virus scan program thats FREE for mac.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I was told when I bought mine, to not worry about anti-virus until I had a problem. Are you having trouble? Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it. As long as you stay away from bad sites, I wouldn't worry too much.

However, as extra precaution, I would suggest going to www.mozilla.com and downloading Firefox as your internet browser. Look around the mozilla site to find the add=ons section. I recommend the addons "NoScript", "Ad-Block Plus", "Download Status Bar", and whatever else strikes your fancy. NoScript is a pain at first because you have to start allowing certain sites to get the full pages to load--I avoided allowing ad sites because it cuts back on the crap on my screen while still being able to see everything else when you get the hang of it you'll notice that the bolded URL is the main one for the site, so always allow it to let the site work properly. The temporary feature on NoScript is handy for determining the safety of a site before fully allowing it. Read up on how to use it on their site.

I like Ad-Block, because if there is an annoying flash ad (like those ones advertising low interest rates on home loans) I can click on the little "block" tab above it and shut it down so that I never have to see it again. :up: :up:

Download status bar just helps you keep track of your downloads in a more organized way--you don't have to have it, I just happen to like it.

There are a ton of add-ons you can get that enhance your web experience, look around the site and see what appeals to you. :up:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

conspiracytheory said:


> So I was talking to my brother and I get what you were saying about .exe files not being supported by Mac Os x. So now all I need is a Anti-Virus scan program thats FREE for mac.


Try searching the forums a little more

http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macintosh/295382-free-antivirus-download-mac-osx.html


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Download status bar just helps you keep track of your downloads in a more organized way--you don't have to have it, I just happen to like it.


Firefox 3 has a download status bar built right in by default 

Though most of the extensions I like, aren't made for FF3 yet, so I prefer to stick with Firefox 2.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

I am having a problem. Sometimes when I'm on the internet (Mozilla) I get randomly redirected to odd porn sites. These two in particular (http://scanner.wspscanner.com/255/509/) and, (http://winantiviruspro.net/scan/3/?affid=1011#)

So I guessed that maybe a virus scan would help.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

virus scan sites in particular*


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

conspiracytheory said:


> I am having a problem. Sometimes when I'm on the internet (Mozilla) I get randomly redirected to odd porn sites. These two in particular (http://scanner.wspscanner.com/255/509/) and, (http://winantiviruspro.net/scan/3/?affid=1011#)
> 
> So I guessed that maybe a virus scan would help.


What is your definition of a porn site? Those are two fake virus scan sites... keyword on fake :down:

Maybe your browser has been hijacked, and that's why it's being redirected? Try completely removing Mozilla and re-install it.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

I previously tried reinstalling Mozilla and that didnt work. And by porn site I mean sites that have live web cam feeds and fake video clips that direct you back to those virus scan sites


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

I"m reposting this because I don't think it was posted the first time.
I've tried reinstalling Mozilla and that didn't work. And by porn site I mean sites with live web cam feeds and fake video clips that, when clicked take you back to those fake virus scan sites.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

My brother says that he gets redirected mainly when he tries to visits adult ameture porn sites like xtube.com. I feel like it might be related to sites that are frequently visited. Every now and then it happens to me with youtube.com.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

conspiracytheory said:


> My brother says that he gets redirected mainly when he tries to visits adult ameture porn sites like xtube.com. I feel like it might be related to sites that are frequently visited. Every now and then it happens to me with youtube.com.


Porn sites are the #1 breeder of viruses. Most of them are full to the brim of advertisements, and redirecting links to virus sites.

My guess is that it's the porn sites you visit, and not your browser, making you redirect to those fake virus scan sites.


----------



## conspiracytheory (Jun 27, 2008)

So I'm guessing that means I don't actually have a virus its just those sites that my brother visits?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

conspiracytheory said:


> So I'm guessing that means I don't actually have a virus its just those sites that my brother visits?


*IF* the porn sites are the only sites that make you redirect to those fake virus scan sites, then yes. First make sure that the porn sites are the only sites that do that.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

conspiracytheory said:


> So I'm guessing that means I don't actually have a virus its just those sites that my brother visits?


Stay off the porn, and you won't have any problems...and/or put a password on your computer, and keep him off of it.


----------

